# Final Fantasy Type-0 English Patch Released!



## Lishenron (Jun 8, 2014)

> Though this possible the best title in the entire PSP catalog, its release date, being at the end of the console’s lifetime, made it impossible for western players to enjoy it. Claiming  “market reasons”, Square Enix never released and English localized version. Rumors say they even canceled an almost complete localization after years of work.
> 
> Despite being a portable game, its quality encouraged players around the world to start signing online petitions for the game to be released outside Japan; this is the case of both Operation Suzaku, and Project Crystallis. However, Square Enix remains silent and nowadays the possibilities of an official USA release for the PSP are minimal.
> 
> ...



*Source: *


Another place that has the english patch, incase  there are issues with downloading from the above. (Third Post)

*Source for the alternative Link*:

A Pic that a member of that forum took of the english patch of the game


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2014)

How much is translated? Percentage-wise.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2014)

100% the game should be complete


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2014)

Byrd said:


> 100% the game should be complete



Actually, not really 100% but he said perfectly enough not to interfere with the enjoyment of the game.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbO2_077ixs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 8, 2014)

Gameplay:
Mecha Naruto


----------



## rac585 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Actually, not really 100% but he said perfectly enough not to interfere with the enjoyment of the game.



well that's really subjective to the player isn't it but it looks pretty dam good to me.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

rac585 said:


> well that's really subjective to the player isn't it but it looks pretty dam good to me.



True.

But he said that what he wanted to translate didn't justify to let the fans wait all the way to August.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Downloading just in case there's no localization announcement for Type-0 at E3. 



Kaitou said:


> True.
> 
> But he said that what he wanted to translate didn't justify to let the fans wait all the way to August.



In that case he might be giving us this now, and then he'll "finish" the rest and release a smaller patch in August. Who knows.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome!

Time to break out my PSP again.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 9, 2014)

Played a bit.
Dissapointed so far.
Will see if it gets better.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> Played a bit.
> Dissapointed so far.
> Will see if it gets better.


Storywise it takes some time to get developed, gameplaywise not so much but you will get a lot more liberty as you play on.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Thought this patch was coming in August, nice!


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2014)

And now its coming to Vita.

here.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2014)

Type-0 HD for PS4, PSVita and Xbone.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2014)

Vita apparently was mis-reported.  Just PS4 and Xbone.

Well, I no longer need to get this patch.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2014)

Vita is dead. Sony doesn't give a single fuck about it. Third Parties don't. It's over and done. 

 are hilarious though


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Vita is dead. Sony doesn't give a single fuck about it. Third Parties don't. It's over and done.
> 
> are hilarious though



Honestly that's a shame. I don't own a Vita but I would be pretty sad if I did.

I don't understand why Sony sucks so much at handhelds.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 11, 2014)

I own two. One for Shin Gundam Musou portable (A PS3/Vita game which got localized... only for PS3, yep.) and another one is for the homebrew fun.

Don't have any hopes anymore. Glad that Digimon got announced last year, the best and probably last thing to come out of this. Will import as well.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Vita is dead. Sony doesn't give a single fuck about it. Third Parties don't. It's over and done.
> 
> are hilarious though



Apparently Sony tried to get SE to make a Vita Version but SE wouldn't do it.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 18, 2014)

Well,  as you all know the official english versions of FF Type 0 was announced a month ago.

Since then, SE has shut down their unofficial english translation.





> The fan-lead English translation of Final Fantasy Type-0 has been taken down due to "threats and false accusations."
> 
> Project head Sky, under the name Sky Blade Cloud, delivered an official statement on the matter on his project site, indicating with vague language that certain things were said that forced the shutdown of the translation project.
> 
> ...




Thankfully, there are other ways in getting the patch. So for people who has a PSP, PC, or Android Device and still want to play the game in english(without shelling money for a PS4 or XB1), then you still have options


----------



## uuugh (Jul 18, 2014)

It was inevitable as they bragged about their translation high and low. If they kept down to the ground like most fan translators do nothing would have happened.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 18, 2014)

Luckily I can still play it.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 18, 2014)

>do a better job for free on a platform more people own
>get shut down

Classy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd rather play this guy's translation on the PSP than play the localized version from the company that thinks threats are the way to go with these kinds of matters.

Promptly go fuck yourself, Square Enix. I'm not giving you a dime for FF Type-0.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 18, 2014)

I kinda doubt there were any "threats" apart from usual "remove this content before we removed it" and the guy is just being over-emotional. It's not the first fan translation SE asked to remove.

And why hurt Type-0 HD now, not like corporate suits put their work into it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess we'll get more details when the translator makes his more comprehensive post explaining the matter.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2014)

And the situation becomes all the more muddled.


----------



## Esura (Jul 22, 2014)

So much drama surrounding the patch....

Btw, zenieth, nice Pocahontas sig.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 22, 2014)

inb4 it's all a publicity stunt to boost the interest for the problematic game.

Or only Kojima could have pulled it of?


----------

